

Gmail’s SSL certificate for SMTP appears to have expired - fhinson
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/04/gmails-ssl-certificate-for-smtp-appears-to-have-expired/

======
michaelbuckbee
It didn't expire (even the screenshot indicates that) - but it's also weird
that it's from GeoTrust and not from Google itself as they are their own
Certificate Authority.

